# Update on FH pics



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

here are some pics i just took 11/14/05 2:45pm
healing is seen








comments welcome


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

thats one SWEET RED FH :nod:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you've posted this fish before, right?

before i would have said it was a RD. but it almost looks like a FH and texas cross or something. the pearls on it dont quite look like my FHs pearls...its a beautiful fish no matter what it is!!


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree....awesome lookin fish :nod:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce fh, the eyes go with his body colors Sweet fish


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

He has deepend now realy starting to look good.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

dude thats just a goldfish! send it to me-LOL


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

that is a beautiful fish. what did they finally decide he was?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

bump for a beauty phish


----------

